# Google- Damn your low fat diet: How a reformed vegan John Nicholson gorges on all the ... - Daily Mail



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

//nt3.ggpht.com/news/tbn/cy8l5nVhy43opM/6.jpgDaily Mail<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Damn your low fat diet: How a reformed vegan John Nicholson gorges on all the ...**Daily Mail*Worst of all, I had *irritable bowel syndrome* (*IBS*), which left me feeling as if I had lead weights in my gut. My belly was bloated and distended after every meal. I was, to use a technical term, knackered. But that was about to change.<nobr></nobr>
View the full article


----------

